# Want to Replace Fauber Crank



## velo-vecchio (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a 1903 (?) racer frame with a Fauber Special crank 28T (56T essentially). That's a huge crank to turn so I'd like to switch out to something a little more manageable (either 26T or less if they made them).

1. What is compatible with Fauber as far as the bb is concerned?
2. Does anyone have anything out there that meets req's of what I'm looking for?

Thanks for entertaining.

http://pic.twitter.com/t0JK6mF42x


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd like to see your bike...I have a bike that I have been trying to identify for 30 years, it may be a Pattee... You can see it here

http://www.fattiretrading.com/1906mystery.html

While my crank is a 4 pin (screw), it appears that yours is a single peg. I think that they are inter-changeble with other single peg sprockets. So you can keep your crank and bottom bracket and just change the sprocket. I think that I may have a smaller Fauber sprocket that you may be interested in.






There are some on my Sprocket page

http://home.comcast.net/~chriseye/sprockets.html


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jan 29, 2014)

Oooh, oooh and one more oooh! This is why I love this site ... there are other nuts like me into the same passion for old bikes. Chris, you can see more pics if you visit my Twitter account. Here's a shot of the front badge and headstock.

Mine is an L.W. Pipher Champion but i couldn't find anything about that manufacturer in the Wheelmen master list nor online. The badge lists North Water Gap, PA as location. I've written the librarian, Ross Hill, but am waiting on a response ... hopefully soon. He has lots of literature so you may want to contact him since you're a member now. (wheelmenlibrary@att.net).

Yeah, watcha got? PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 29, 2014)

What rear cog are you running? I'd look at getting a 10-12 tooth back there rather than hunting a smaller chainring.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Fauber Special*



vintagevelo said:


> I have a 1903 (?) racer frame with a Fauber Special crank 28T (56T essentially). That's a huge crank to turn so I'd like to switch out to something a little more manageable (either 26T or less if they made them).
> 
> 1. What is compatible with Fauber as far as the bb is concerned?
> 2. Does anyone have anything out there that meets req's of what I'm looking for?
> ...



I posted today about a Fauber Chainring , its 24 tooth . Look under sprocket compilation ...Tom


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jan 29, 2014)

SCORE - timing is everything.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jan 29, 2014)

Brian, for now would be a 10T (20T essentially) so essentially a 56-20 ... still hefty gear when normally you would have 52-20. I think that's what you have on your Iver if I remember correctly. Good to know there's a 12T


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 29, 2014)

If you want to stick with Fauber sprockets, they made a 24 and a 26


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 1, 2014)

I checked. I have a 24 and a 26 tooth Fauber Special sprocket. I also compared peg spacing. The Fauber spacing is not standard, like I had previously assumed.


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 10, 2017)

I have the same mystery crank


----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Youngs (Aug 10, 2017)




----------

